# tropica plants



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Just toured the Tropica plant webpage. They are specialists in growing aquarium plants and because they grow them inside they say the plants are pest disease and snail free.

My new plants came from tropica via the lfs. Too bad the lfs put the java ferns into the fish tanks. Now I am doing a short q on the javas,


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! This is a awesome link. Im going to attempt to get a dealer liscense through them. Ill chat with my boss at the store today and hopefully get the go ahead. Thanks for the link, before I was ordering from segrest farms and their plants were inconsistent.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

grogon do u have a website for your shop?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Yea we sure do:
http://alaskacoralfinatics.com/

We are the only true salt shop in the state. Well besides petcos lame selection lol. Our store is 50/50 salt and freshwater.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

what I like most about Tropica plants is that they are all relatively the same size, so that the customer does not have to rifle through a whole pile of plants looking for the best of the bunch. They are all about the same.
I have bought plants from the Petsmart stores and they are always ratty looking. Tropica plants always look healthy- probably because the rooted plants grow in the rock wool and come in a little basket. 
The elodea is a bit tatty on the bottom where it is bound by a strip of lead but the main stem is very healthy looking.

I think you would do well with dealing with them


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

email sent


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

They got back to me. Looks like due to the import restrictions in the us they wont be able to deal to me. Bummer


----------

